# Routing small projects



## dennis.degelmann (Feb 27, 2009)

New to wood working........ just retired, Police officer. Enjoy travel (have an RV) also like making things for grandkids. I have a hard time routing small projects. Example: 4x4 piece of wood. Is there a special trick to hold the piece down or is the router table the only solution?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi dennis

Many ways to get the job done,,, one way is to hold the small parts with a wooden clamp,,they will lay flat on the table top ( 1" to 10" clamp size) or you can use a item like below..

Safety Small Parts Holder
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/accessorysafe.html
http://www.grizzly.com/products/category.aspx?key=140040

Or you can make a ski jig and a hold down board if you want to use your plunge router.

see the ski jig in My Gallery , see the link on the left side of this post.

=======



dennis.degelmann said:


> New to wood working........ just retired, Police officer. Enjoy travel (have an RV) also like making things for grandkids. I have a hard time routing small projects. Example: 4x4 piece of wood. Is there a special trick to hold the piece down or is the router table the only solution?


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

You can try to use two way sticky tape (AKA CArpet tape) to hold it down while you are routing it.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Here are two methods, in both cases the template sits on top of the workpiece, contained within the "template holder" (box)


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Note that even on a router table, holding small work pieces in one's hands can be hazardous to one's digital integrity.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums Dennis. Congrats on your retirement.


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

dennis.degelmann said:


> New to wood working........ just retired, Police officer. Enjoy travel (have an RV) also like making things for grandkids. I have a hard time routing small projects. Example: 4x4 piece of wood. Is there a special trick to hold the piece down or is the router table the only solution?


Dennis

I would suggest you look at alternative methods of using the router especially if you are to rout small objects. Firstly this will require a method holding the material secure. I have prepared a 'Sticky' 'Introduction to the use of template guides' and I would suggest you download the material. Harry has also shown a picture of the Jig Holder I designed some 25+ years ago also Bob has embraced the 'Ski Mode' I had introduced to the forum.

My method, especially when routing small objects is to use the template which will add *Greater Safety Awareness* with the use of the router guides. 

Routing with the aid of template guides is not common with most router users as you can see by the number of postings submitted where they are used, or I should say by the lack of postings.

Dennis take time to study and understand how the router can be used to bring greater enjoyment in your workshop.

If you can post some details of what you wish to produce this will make it easy for me to assist you in the construction.

Tom


----------

